# Craftsman Snow Blower 536.886440 Drive Belt keeps coming off



## jchatton1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Craftsman Snow Blower 536.886440 Drive Belt keeps coming off (NOT the auger belt). Engine pulley and traction pulley are clearly not in alignment. Most YT videos talk about adding a nut to a pulley guide bolt, but this model does not have anything like that. How can I correct? See pictures.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like an alignment issue to me. Looks like the drive pulley is too deep on the shaft. See if you can't move it forward a little so the two pulleys align.


----------

